# Anyone still having issues with 722 and Sling Adapter?



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

Received Sling Adapter about a month ago along with another 722K. The problem revolved around scheduling a recording via DRA to the Sling connected 722. The DRA prompt would indicate the scheduled recording was successful however, upon checking, it didn't "stick". So the problem was being unable to schedule recordings remotely. I'd have to physically schedule them on the 722 each time. Tried using different computers with same results.
Dish indicated a trouble ticket was sent to the Engineers however, I'm curious how many others are having a similar issue.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Is your receiver showing ONLINE or OFFLINE? If it shows OFFLINE, it will not display the new timer until the receiver comes ONLINE. Are you able to sling to view DVR recordings and Live TV? Please let me know. Thanks.



Transplanted Yankee said:


> Received Sling Adapter about a month ago along with another 722K. The problem revolved around scheduling a recording via DRA to the Sling connected 722. The DRA prompt would indicate the scheduled recording was successful however, upon checking, it didn't "stick". So the problem was being unable to schedule recordings remotely. I'd have to physically schedule them on the 722 each time. Tried using different computers with same results.
> Dish indicated a trouble ticket was sent to the Engineers however, I'm curious how many others are having a similar issue.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

DRA indicates the Sling connected 722 is ONLINE.
Yes I am able to sling DVR recordings as well as Live TV.
This subject has come up before and Mary from DIRT indicated a call was in with Engineering...Just curious if others are having similar issues and perhaps a status update.


----------



## nking48076 (Jan 19, 2012)

We have had the sling adapter for a week now and it has never worked for more than a couple of hours and this is only after a re-set of the broadband and network connection on our 722k and 2wire 450 router. When attempting to connect via smartphone the following message is displayed " This feature requires an internet connection but your receiver doesn't seem to be connected to your home network" even though the receivers states there is an connection. 

When attempting to access via online on computer we are able to watch TV channels selected from the guide only while connected to the home network but we cannot access the DVR. Calls to Dish-network have been unsuccessful we were told by the tech department that they were having problems getting the sling adapter to work with the 2wire router causing the problem and that we should contact ATT and that it was nothing that they could do. We are at a loss and dismayed that DishNetwork would sell a product that they knew was problematic. If help on the forum is unsuccessful, back in the box it goes!


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I tried it a couple of weeks ago and it worked sort-of OK, but the audio & video were out of sync by a few seconds.

The guide still shows extra locals that I don't get and doesn't show my OTA channels.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

Another weird thing I've noticed previously is that occasionally while within the initial DRA screen, accessed from, let's say, my computer, it indicates in the upper right corner the DVR selected, as well as the status. I've noticed that the Sling connected DVR would indicate "Off Line". If I select another one of my DVR's, then go back and select the Sling connected DVR, the status would change to "On Line" !!!
Another one for the books.


----------



## rhdbs (Sep 10, 2008)

Used to work on my iPhone 4 but no more. When I tried today I got the "requires internet connection" message. Duh, if I can see the programs that are on the DVR then I do have an internet connection. They (and live TV) will just not play.


----------



## RWar24 (Mar 7, 2009)

My sling adapter worked perfectly with my old 722. I had to get a replacement in early November and it hasn't worked since. Everything says the receiver is online, however it won't do the web activation. Now when I log into the Dishonline either on the computer, or my Android app, it get that it's not online. Did a chat with tech support, but they weren't able to help. So I don't know at this point.


----------



## rhdbs (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, duh back at me. The DVR was connected to the network but the sling adapter was not connected to the DVR. I had unplugged it before the holidays while troubleshooting a network problem. 

So, it does work now. But only when the AT&T network feels like it.

iPhone 4. Dish app 2.5.7


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I have sling and have never been able to see or watch anything on my harddrive recording!


----------

